# Naked 1 or 2 for Asian skin tone...and to make eyes look bigger.



## freefallin (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello... me again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, i've narrowed it down to either Naked 1 or Naked 2 eyeshadow palette. I'm buying it as a present.

So she is Asian therefore Asian skin tone...although she light skinned. So now i would like to now which Naked palette to get her, 1 or 2.

And all i know is that she likes to bring out her eyes when she applies makeup. Make them look bigger.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello!

Either would work for Asian skin tones, but in different ways. Here's a comparison: http://futilitiesandmore.blogspot.com/2012/01/urban-decay-naked-palette-vs-naked-2.html

Naked 1 has warmer tones, and Naked 2 has cooler tones, but you can see that they're really quite similar.

For bringing out eyes, you'd want to look for matte dark colors in my opinion. They help to accentuate better than shimmery dark colors. The Naked 1 palette looks like it has those, while the dark colors in the 2 look shimmery.

Wonder what others think...?


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 24, 2013)

I've gotten into Korean style makeup after living there, and to make eyes bigger they prefer pale shadows on the eyelid and perhaps darker shadow in the outer corners or along the upper lash line. To accentuate eyes, Kotoko is right. But accentuating and creating the illusion of larger eyes are different techniques. For big eyes, I recommend Naked2. I purchased it for my Korean mother-in-law and she really likes it. For accenutating eyes, I recommend Naked1.


----------



## yoru (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't personally own any naked palette, most of my friends own Naked 1 because warmer shades works better. Yes there's still cool and warm tone even though we Asians are still yellow, but out of personal experience I still prefer warm neutrals. But, if the person you're gifting prefer less shimmery shades you might want to get her Naked 2 since they're less shimmery and have more mattes


----------

